# IMS - Impelus Limited



## Oracle (15 February 2007)

Hi Guys

I've just picked up this gem of a stock on the charts! It looks great haven't bought in yet I was hoping someone would know a bit more about the company. 

It looks to break it's all time high of .23 cents.


----------



## megla (19 March 2007)

*Re: MBA - Mobile Active*

watching here too. cant see why it would be going up...!


----------



## LifeisShort (19 March 2007)

*Re: MBA - Mobile Active*



			
				megla said:
			
		

> watching here too. cant see why it would be going up...!




It's going up because there is a new research report out from Wiseowl and a price target of 35c


----------



## megla (27 March 2007)

*Re: MBA - Mobile Active*

Pardon my ignorance but who is Wiseowl (did a quick google, but nothing interesting)


----------



## LifeisShort (27 March 2007)

*Re: MBA - Mobile Active*



megla said:


> Pardon my ignorance but who is Wiseowl (did a quick google, but nothing interesting)




http://www.wise-owl.com/Home.asp


----------



## grandia3 (30 January 2012)

just come across this stock today

seems like there is not much attention going

any1 following this?


----------



## pods (30 July 2013)

I've been meaning to reply to this thread for a few years now. Just got my password reset 

What's peoples opinion on why this stock seems to have hit the power band right now?

I can point to a few things:
1. re-rating of risk with respect to small/micro caps
2. Recent news of mobile advertising industry increased globally by 86ish% 
3. MBEs last update with revenue growth of 88% for their mobile advertising division and 55% of their mCommerce division.
3. Continued news about mobile advertising in the local media, especially Facebook

Overall I think its a combination of mobile advertising being a hot thing and the mark being particularly risk on at the moment.

At 5.7c MBE are trading at 17.2 times their most recently reported EBITDA.

What i'm wonder though is what multiple should they be trading at? High growth stocks usually trading at multiples higher than well established companies which are not growth focussed. So could it go higher than 20 or 30 times EBIBDA?

Does anyone have much experience valuing microcaps?


----------



## piggybank (2 August 2013)

Well something has got the market interested over the past fortnight!!


----------



## pods (5 August 2013)

Mobile embrace updated the market with a profit upgrade.

EBITDA up from the forecast of $850000 to $1045000
NPat up from -$250000 to +$230000

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01431340


----------



## Country Lad (22 September 2013)

Poked its head above 10 cents.  We could see more of this one in the near future.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Boggo (24 September 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Poked its head above 10 cents.  We could see more of this one in the near future.




And the usual run up/breakout with volume prior to the news 

(click to expand)


----------



## Country Lad (27 September 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Poked its head above 10 cents.  We could see more of this one in the near future.




Nice moves last couple of days.  Volume dropping off.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Boggo (1 October 2013)

Speeding ticket, knew that wasn't far off


----------



## leyy (10 October 2013)

closed 23% higher today

New high of 0.16 with strong volume.

looking very interesting.


----------



## Boggo (14 October 2013)

Boggo said:


> And the usual run up/breakout with volume prior to the news
> 
> (click to expand)




What a run two steps ahead of the news. So much for the waiting to buy when the news comes out theory.

News out today and its sellers taking profits, love it


----------



## leyy (17 October 2013)

MBE has bounced straight back up after the profit takers.

Glad I was able to get another parcel on the retracement.

This stock has increased over 100% in the last fortnight.

Stop loss adjusted to 0.20cents


----------



## Country Lad (25 October 2013)

Another rise today, and maybe it is becoming a bit predictable.

Interesting thing with these type of shares as the price increases.  When at a "cheapie" price it is generally the red cordial brigade in and out of it as they play.  Then it reaches a stage where the company achieves some credibility, the more serious traders come in, some stay in some play with it, but on the whole there is less very short term trading.  We may now be at this stage.

The next stage is where the company is seen as a viable growing business with some fundamental value or serious potential for growth.  The while the price increases to all time highs, EVERYBODY is in profit and have no reason to sell except for fear of not selling at the top.  These people are usually countered by those who assess the business as having growth potential and come in, keeping the buy side active.  We are not here yet and it depends on whether the broader market "discovers" it.

As an aside, many traders are a little afraid of established companies reaching all time highs as the prices may fall.  I have the opposite view, and I am talking established companies.  While the market is neutral or rising, I love the all time high shares - everybody is in profit and do not have any reason to sell.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## leyy (26 October 2013)

Great post CL.

MBE has great growth potential with mobile advertising.

They are starting to make some good cash flow too



As CL stated, there is no reason for sellers to sell right now except for trying to pick an all time high.

Try to avoid the noise/volatility, MBE also does not make the shorting list for any provider.


----------



## chipotle (20 December 2013)

Any thoughts about this one? a lot of chatter on hc and article there about a buyer for the company at a much higher price. I dont know how real this company is so looking for some ideas before I buy. cheers

Mobile Embrace sees interest in advertising unit as focus remains on payments, MD says

Mobile Embrace (MBE:AU), an Australian mobile payments and mobile advertising company, has had informal interest in its m-advertising business 4th Screen Advertising Australia, said MD Neil Wiles.

It is not in any discussions and has no plans to initiate a sale process at the moment, Wiles said. However, the mobile advertising space is currently seeing a lot of consolidation and so 4th Screen Advertising Australia could attract offers from larger players.

Wiles also added that Mobile Embrace’s focus is to expand its mobile payments business, Convey, into the US and other markets including Southeast Asia. Its trading desk will be run out of Sydney so it does not need a presence in international markets but has appointed a global markets manager to drive market entry.

4th Screen Advertising Australia was set up with 4th Screen Advertising UK and contributes some 25% of Mobile Embrace’s total revenue of AUD 12.2m (USD 11.4m) and total EBITDA of 0.85m. Last year, 4th Screen Advertising UK was acquired by Norwegian mobile browser company Opera Software. Prior to the sale, 4th Screen Advertising Australia’s relationship had evolved to become a marketing and technology partnership with Mobile Embrace retaining 100%. Opera also bought San Mateo, CA-based AdMarvel in 2010. In April this year, Baltimore, MA-based Millennial Media (MM:NYSE) bought Jumptap, in a deal valuing 22.5% of the company at USD 209m.

Deals in the space tend to be on multiples of revenue, Wiles said, citing Mountain View, CA-based Google’s (GOOG:NASDAQ) 2009 purchase of Admob for USD 750m, at a net revenue multiple of 18.8X; Cupertino, CA-based Apple’s (AAPL:NASDAQ) 2010 purchase of Quattro Wireless for USD 275m, at a net revenue multiple 13.1X; and Singtel’s (ST:SGX) purchase this September of Amobee for USD 321m, at a net revenue multiple of 10.7X.

Mobile Embrace’s market cap has increased from some AUD 17m in August this year to AUD 62m now. Wiles attributed this to a correction on its valuation, to its growth in revenue and profit, and to significant growth and growth projections for the mobile industry including mobile payments and transacting.


----------



## Anmar (28 December 2013)

chipotle said:


> Any thoughts about this one? a lot of chatter on hc and article there about a buyer for the company at a much higher price. I dont know how real this company is so looking for some ideas before I buy. cheers
> 
> Mobile Embrace sees interest in advertising unit as focus remains on payments, MD says
> 
> ...




Dec 22nd

Mobile Embrace announced that it will partner with SingTel to provide Direct Carrier Billing for SingTel post-paid customers in Singapore. The company will bring SingTel post-paid customers mobile-optimized products and services across a range of verticals including entertainment, sport and fashion, and the ability to pay with direct carrier billing, an easy and secure mobile payment channel.


----------



## piggybank (8 January 2014)




----------



## piggybank (10 January 2014)

Up another 10%....


----------



## pixel (11 June 2014)

... and slowly down they came ...
*But...* if the recent liaisons bear fruit, we could well have reached support at the half-way mark.




For the short-term, I treat it as a trading opportunity. If the trend reversal is confirmed, we could see it revisit January Highs or even break beyond.


----------



## VSntchr (5 August 2014)

I don't follow MBE closely, but this result looks pretty decent.

Capital light model with significant margin expansion possibilities.


Biggest question for me is the competitive position and how big potential barriers to entry are for this industry?? What's stopping another provider or a giant like PayPal or google from squashing them?


----------



## pixel (5 August 2014)

While the January Highs are still a lot above, the channel breakout offered a nice profitable trade.
This morning's announcement, while claiming success, conceded that all was not quite as well as some sectors of the Market might have hyped up. Hence the immediate sell-down.




If I hadn't taken profit early last week, today was definitely the time to sell the gap-up.


----------



## goccipgp (13 August 2014)

Short term chart technicals point to a higher price. Six months target: 0.304 at au stoxline.


----------



## pixel (26 August 2014)

goccipgp said:


> Short term chart technicals point to a higher price. Six months target: 0.304 at au stoxline.




I could live with that  Matches my target from the recent range.

Assuming that 28c is becoming support, I'm adding for the next leg up:




trailing stop raised to Close Below 27.5c


----------



## pixel (17 September 2014)

Case in point: The assumption failed to materialise. Plan B came into play.




Now we have the low gap closed, pullback to the middle of the range making a third Higher Low, and a Harami in the making. Entering today would carry some risk, which can be minimised by a tight stop. But it would allow averaging up at 25c if yesterday's gap (above the red candle) got closed.


----------



## pixel (21 November 2014)

Back to Ground Zero.
Coming out of a Trading Halt with news of a "complimentary" (sic!) acquisition -
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01576468
I'll be watching this morning's action for a chance to re-enter around 21c;




21.5c must become holding support; if it does, I'll buy with the assumption that the overhead gap be filled.


----------



## pixel (2 January 2015)

Nice bounce from the basement below "ground zero". I'm back on.
Targeting 25c ... and beyond?


----------



## pixel (1 December 2015)

pixel said:


> Nice bounce from the basement below "ground zero". I'm back on.
> Targeting 25c ... and beyond?




It took a little longer than I thought back then. But the "... and beyond" has come true after all.
Just in case anyone is interested, after a few swingers in recent weeks, I've bought today's break, intending to hold as long as sp stays above 38c.




PS: Fundamentalists will be interested in this: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01691671


----------



## VSntchr (1 December 2015)

pixel said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, after a few swingers in recent weeks, I've bought today's break, intending to hold as long as sp stays above 38c.
> PS: Fundamentalists will be interested in this: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01691671




Im watching mate. Been in a trade since the recent AGM. Strength has been great - as opposed to historically, where post-news runs have been sold into heavily.


----------



## pixel (1 December 2015)

VSntchr said:


> Im watching mate. Been in a trade since the recent AGM. Strength has been great - as opposed to historically, where post-news runs have been sold into heavily.




that may still happen; but I take heart from the similarity between today's candle and the one on Nov 19th.


----------



## pixel (7 December 2015)

No further news, other than directors receiving lots of unlisted options.
Still, trading is approaching resistance; although 40c offers form a long line, it won't surprise me at all if they were taken out in a flash.




I'm holding and watching for a break into more blue sky.


----------



## leyy (8 December 2015)

Holding with interest.

Been holding MBE since 2013.

Have a decent sized position as I have topped up twice during its retracement.

Heavily in the green here 

Looking forward for a breakout post 40cents


----------



## leyy (12 December 2015)

pixel said:


> No further news, other than directors receiving lots of unlisted options.
> Still, trading is approaching resistance; although 40c offers form a long line, it won't surprise me at all if they were taken out in a flash.
> 
> View attachment 65217
> ...




There she goes over the 40c mark.


----------



## pixel (4 July 2016)

... and back down from 44c.
Let's try that again now. The expansion plans into SE Asia and further West ave been well enough communicated. See the announcements that explained the 30c cap raising.
Those new shares will hit the Market in 3 days' time. Will they lead to quick profit taking? Or might the investors that were scaled back try and fill their portfolio on-Market? If the latter, we could see the double bottom come into play.




I hold and will make my decision depending on upcoming trades. 
(The overhead gap does look attractive though.)


----------



## pixel (7 February 2017)

I feel rather sorry for holders that were unable to get out in time.
Earlier last year, I was also a holder, but trading it under speculative rules. After all, it's still a start-up company in a crowded sector. While I take note of announcements, forecasts, and plans, I base my buy/sell decisions on technical considerations. Or call it Market sentiment. Which is a very fickle beast.
The Germans call it _"Himmelhock jauchzend. Zu Tode betruebt."_ = "Sky-high jubilant. Suicidally depressed." (And all in the space of days or even hours.)




At around 6.5c, I might take an interest again, speculating on a repeat of the trading pattern last November-December. "History may not repeat itself, but it often rhymes."


----------



## pettlepop (15 February 2017)

MBE in *Heavily Oversold Territory* looking for a nice bounce trade today.  The Relative strength index has fallen to the floor.


----------



## pettlepop (15 February 2017)

In MBE as of today @0.068 cents with a nice big parcel.

The charts saying oversold,
gaps filled on the downward,
sellers have dried up
Time to see if this baby has legs to run???


----------



## pettlepop (15 February 2017)

*"speculating on a repeat of the trading pattern last November-December. "History may not repeat itself, but it often rhymes."*
I suspect many will wait out the 4-6 weeks for a consolidating repeating pattern, then a rally, but I reckon this time it will be a much shorter time frame and the upwards movement will be swift.  Time is ticking here folks.  Get those charts out, check them an ensure your on the next MBE rally whenever that may be.  Sooner rather than later one would suspect.


----------



## pettlepop (22 February 2017)

Such low volume today, Once would suspect this has to break out shortly.  The Mexican standoff will have to give way to some significant trading action.  The question will be which way, up or down?
I reckon I bought in 1 week too early and should have made my entry into MBE today instead of last Wednesday.  The price seems a little cheaper this week.


----------



## pixel (22 February 2017)

pettlepop said:


> I bought in 1 week too early



You probably have - or possibly even more.
The Low to consider is 6.2c and in December, it dropped even a tick below the then relevant Low before reversing. I'd rather buy on the way back up when I'm reasonably assured that a reversal is in progress.


----------



## pettlepop (28 February 2017)

Appears the low of 0.062 has been hit again and she bounced  Now Aussiebulls has triggered a buy signal on MBE see link below
https://www.aussiebulls.com/SignalPage.aspx?lang=en&Ticker=MBE.AX


----------



## pettlepop (7 March 2017)

I sold out of MBE at a loss, waited a few days, then re-bought back into MBE at a lower entry price of 0.054 cents, with more shares.  Now lets see what happens.  Its been a 4 week consolidation period in share price so we are now primed for a breakout.  Hopefully in the right direction.


----------



## pettlepop (8 March 2017)

The low is firmly in place now at 0.053 cents, since that time MBE has moved up nicely to be currently sitting at 0.057.  I am finally in profit


----------



## pettlepop (10 March 2017)

MBE is now moving into its 5th week of share price consolidation, a major breakout is now well and truly overdue, even on no news this could rally hard.  Just going off last times share price consolidation, MBE's share price moved from 12 cents to 19 cents within a matter of a few trading days with no news, that's a 60% return on your money, NICE!


----------



## pettlepop (14 March 2017)

*Within 24 trading days after the last share price crash MBE's share price shot up over 60% on no news.  We are almost at the 24 trading day period.  let's hope history is about to repeat itself! *


----------



## Cam019 (13 July 2017)

Anyone following or holding a position in this company? Up 19.70% today from yesterdays close.

Disclosure: I am long MBE.


----------



## Tightwad (14 July 2017)

only looked at it, haven't been able to dig up enough info


----------



## Cam019 (8 August 2017)

@aus_trader, I have put my reply to your post here, in case others are interested.

MBE up 8% from yesterdays close off the back of positive market update this morning. MBE has confirmed (unaudited financials), that they have met their FY17 revenue and EBITDA targets. 

Also stated, was the companies continued emphasis towards its performance marketing division and continued reduction of resources allocated to the direct carrier billing division until changes to external factors affecting DCB occur.


----------



## System (15 December 2017)

On December 15th, 2017, Mobile Embrace Limited (MBE) changed its name and ASX code to Impelus Limited (IMS).


----------



## System (3 January 2023)

On December 30th, 2022, Impelus Limited (IMS) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove IMS from the Official List.


----------

